# First Column Swirl **Cut pic pg 2**



## NancyRogers (Jun 16, 2011)

My youngest saw videos of this technique and insisted that I do it right away.  Here's my first attempt at the column swirl.  So much fun!  It's scented with Huckleberry Harvest.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 16, 2011)

I like it! Great job!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

That is absolutely incredible! True artistry.

You must tell us newbies where to see the video on how to do that  :?:


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you both!  Bergamot, it was on agriffin's blog.  Here's the link:

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/03/the-column-swirl/

And if you search for column swirl on youtube, there are a couple of videos as well.


----------



## heyjude (Jun 16, 2011)

That's beautiful, Nancy!


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 16, 2011)

Psychedelic - I love that!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 16, 2011)

Nancy,

That is gorgeous! You did a great job. Now I want to see cut pictures.   

I know...I'm so demanding.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 16, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Nancy,
> 
> That is gorgeous! You did a great job. Now I want to see cut pictures.
> 
> I know...I'm so demanding.



I cannot wait to cut them, but since I just made them a little while ago, I suspect it will be no sooner than late tomorrow afternoon.  I tried to force gel, but I'm not sure how successful I've been.


----------



## Godiva (Jun 16, 2011)

Very pretty - like the color combos!  Can't wait to see the cut bars!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 16, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigh...okay...I guess I'll have to be patient.


----------



## TaoJonz (Jun 16, 2011)

looks fabulous!


----------



## pgnlady (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome job, that is beautiful.


----------



## Relle (Jun 17, 2011)

CUT, CUT, CUT, I can't wait either. Lovely.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 17, 2011)

Your swirl is outstanding!  I love the way you've repeated the colours ... it's magnificent!

I want to see the cut bars ... but I also don't want you to cut it ... because it just looks so amazing the way it is!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW!  Love it!  I've been sooo wanting to try this.  Gotta do it this weekend.  Just gotta. 

Looking forward to seeing the cut photos.


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! Beautiful!!! I want to see cut pics too!


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have a slap mold, do you think this will work with a log?


----------



## Cirafly24 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, it looks fabulous!! Beautiful color choices   

Jezzy, I have seen column swirls done in log molds before, with very pretty results! I say give it a shot


----------



## ToniD (Jun 17, 2011)

Soooo pretty.   The colors are great!


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 18, 2011)

Oops.. I meant slab mold. Lol do you think I should zse a rectangle instead of a square?


----------



## ewenique (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow!  Cut pics, please!!


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I made a salt bar last night with the column swirl (had way to much water in the soap so it worked a little mistake) 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 19, 2011)

Those swirls are amazing!  Love the colours ... and I'm in love with that look!


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Have you cut yours yet NancyRogers? I can't wait to see cut pics!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the video Nancy. I need to figure out what I can use as a column though. I wonder of this only works with square objects?

Anyway, when are going to cut that sucker???


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 19, 2011)

Love your soap Jezzy!  I cannot believe it, but my soap is still so so soft.  I almost always gel, but this batch just wouldn't gel.  I have no idea how long it might take for this one to harden up.  I used 41% OO so that might be part of the problem, but I did take a small water discount.   I promise I'll post pics just as soon as this soap plays nice. :?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

NancyRogers said:
			
		

> Love your soap Jezzy!  I cannot believe it, but my soap is still so so soft.  I almost always gel, but this batch just wouldn't gel.  I have no idea how long it might take for this one to harden up.  I used 41% OO so that might be part of the problem, but I did take a small water discount.   I promise I'll post pics just as soon as this soap plays nice. :?



I know this won't help with this batch but take a look at this. It works great for me and I do this everytime now.

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/tipst ... qtsalt.htm


----------



## holly99 (Jun 19, 2011)

Stunning soap! I love the design on the top.


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 20, 2011)

Bergamot & Bubbles said:
			
		

> Thanks for the video Nancy. I need to figure out what I can use as a column though. I wonder of this only works with square objects?
> 
> Anyway, when are going to cut that sucker???



I found that i got a better pattern when the soap didn't pour over the corners so yes, I think it does have to have corner. I am wondering if it would look good with a hexagon too...


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 20, 2011)

They could use some more cleaning up, but I'm going to wait until they firm up more.  Still, here they are cut:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 20, 2011)

I love how the colours appear 'layered' through each bar!  Fabulous!


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 20, 2011)

Wooooow! They look even better cut! Beautiful!


----------



## agriffin (Jun 20, 2011)

Love them!!!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Jun 20, 2011)

Look amazing


----------



## Relle (Jun 20, 2011)

The cut pics look even better - must do some.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, those are just unbelievable, great colors, you are so talented...I have to find your vid everyones talking about!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jun 21, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Wow, those are just unbelievable, great colors, you are so talented...I have to find your vid everyones talking about!



Thank you, but it's not my video.  There are a couple on you tube, but sadly, I don't have any videos.  No video camera.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 21, 2011)

I realized it was Amanda's when I clicked on it. It's all good


----------



## TaoJonz (Jun 21, 2011)

those just could not be more perfect!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG Nancy they are perfect!  Love them


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

All I have to say is WOW!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nancy, that looks TERRIFIC!  Great color coordination!.


----------



## cinta (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh, woooow! Gorgeous, Nancy!!


----------



## dcornett (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow! They look awesome, I love the colors you've used.


----------

